# Handguns



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Can anyone give me some suggestions for handguns to start out with? Was thinking of starting with a .22. Looked at a few at Vance's the other day. Went out over the weekend with my girlfriends dad and shot his handguns and instantly wanted one. He has a Taurus 9mm, a .45 that I can't remember what kind, and a Walther P22. I really liked the Walther. Was looking into something in the 200 to 300 dollar range but could probably go higher if a certain someone doesn't find out  . Any info, tips, suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Redone


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

What do you want it for? Protection? Plink? If you want it for protection I would say go no lower than a .38 or 380. I personally like the 9mm cartridge. Ammunition very common and lots of models to choose from. I also like the Bersa Thunder in 380. Not a bad gun. Can be had from 200-250. In the .22 category I would get a Ruger - no question.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Get something that feels comfortable in your hand also. This is probably one of the most overlooked things in buying a handgun. The frames of different guns are completely different. Some are bulky some are small and your pinky finger can't even wrap around the handle. Don't buy cheap. You get what you pay for. Buy used and you'll get a better gun for the money. Some dealers that have shooting ranges will let you try out a used gun before you buy it. Deer Hunter in Barberton does this. I've had a 22, 9mm, 357, 40, and two 45's. The 22 was a cheapy and jammed all the time. The 9 and 40 both were nice. When my wife said some of them had to go I refused to see the 357 or the one 45 leave. All can be great and all can be bad depending on what kind you buy or what you want it for.


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks fellas. I'm just looking for something to take out to the shooting range. I was looking at a Ruger P512 22/45. Vance's has one for $199.99. Gotta find time to go back over and look some more though. Don't want to buy just cause I got an itch for one. Friend at work is a gun buff and invited me to go shot with him sometime and try some of his handguns to see if I find something else that I might like. Thanks again Redone


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Redone29 that ruger sure is a nice gun but I think its not the easyest to clean! just my 2 cents worth ! have the gun store take it apart for you and see if its something you want to do! I just bought a new single action 22 heritage , IT holds 6 22 lr and comes with a 22 mag cylinder to . for 129. + tax. i have a colt 22 . and a smith 22 . that i dont shoot to often but i still have not broke them down and cleaned them right ! but a revoler is easy! later joe


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Redone,
I would not be hesitanat to try out a .38. If you have access to shoot one, I would try it. Although it is on the lower end in terms of a self defense caliber, it is considerably larger than the .22, but it is still pleasant to shoot. The .38 is a good starting point if you are a new shooter.
The .22 will be cheaper to shoot and will have less kick, but I think the .38 is better overall. If interested, I know a shop where you can pick up a great used .38 for under $300. PM me if interested, I don't know if I am allowed to advertise places to get guns and the prices on this site.
Rob


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Pharley, you did the right thing by having them PM you. Our TOS prohibit the sales, advertising or such things here. Anyone that wants more info please contact Pharley by a PM.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

a 22LR is a great handgun to start with. easy to learn with, cheap to shoot. plus it don't leave to big of hole if you shoot yourself with it  I have a ruger mark II that I have put more rounds threw than one can count. great gun for the money.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

There are some good 22's mentioned so far. I'd like to add one more revolver to the list to look at. I have a Ruger Single Six that I would never part with. This gun has been with me for many years and has digested many, many rounds. Accurate, fun to shoot, cheap to shoot, and easy to clean. They can be found in .22 long rifle and/or magnum. Mine has both and has been a real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I too have the Ruger convertible six. Total fun revolver to shoot without breaking the bank or you wrist.  The high verocity hollow point 22 magnum rounds will work as self defense in a pinch but will not knock a person down which is what you need when you are threatened. I have a Ruger GP100 in 357 mag that will do the job on defense. First round is #4 shot and hollow points after that. I prefer a revolver over an a semi auto but to each his own.


----------

